# R.I.P Izzy



## petlover (Dec 10, 2010)

We found Izzabella in a cornfield when she was a week or so old, covered in mud and crawling around trying to find her mom. We took her in, cleaned her up, and fed her. We bottle fed her but we also caught the maybe mom, a stray cat that had given birth recently, and brought her in to help nurse her. Izzy grew up fast and loved to chase after us, she hated it when we were out of her sight. She recently grew ill, we had to forcefeed her babyfood, but she still lost a lot of weight. I orginally thought the vet said it wasn't too bad. But my mother called moments later and said the vet had said she was suffereing and was in severe pain, and it would be in her best interest to put her to sleep. So we let her go in peace. We had been trying to find her aforeverhome, along with 3 other kittens who turned up 3 weeks later, but we had obviously grown very attached to her. She left a mark on our hearts and wont be forgotten :cry1:

















Rest in peace Izzy Bear
July 2010 - December 10, 2010


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 11, 2010)

We are so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace little girl.


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 11, 2010)

ink iris: rest in peace Izzy - some paws sadly pad on this earth for such a short time. xx


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP beautiful Izzy. you will never be forgotten.

Crystal


----------

